# Firmware: Canon confirms January firmware release for RF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM fix



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 23, 2019)

> A couple of weeks ago it was reported that Canon would be releasing a firmware update to fix an autofocus issue with the brand new Canon RF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM when shooting at or near its minimum focusing distance.
> Canon has now confirmed that the update/fix will come in January 2020.
> It has been confirmed that when using the RF70-200mm F2.8 L IS USM to perform AF shooting to capture a subject at close-range with the focus distance approximately set to the Tele-end (200mm), the image may become slightly front-focused.
> New firmware with improved focus accuracy is scheduled for release in the beginning of January 2020, and once the preparations are completed, we will post the information on our website.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Berowne (Dec 23, 2019)

Bravo Canon, very user-friendly to react swiftly and not to bluff it out.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 23, 2019)

Even Canon lets a mistake loose in the wild once in a while. Makes me feel better about one of my biggest, dumbest blunders. Happened just last week. About 25% of an Xmas program, shot on the EOS R (which was a companion, fortunately, to a 5DIV), inadvertently low-level formatted. DOH!!!

(In the meantime, I've set my cameras to NOT low-level format SD cards by default, and taken other idiot-proofing steps).

Sigh... Even Canon screws up now and then. After all, we are only human.

Looking forward to the firmware update AND some reviews confirming the problem has been solved! Intensely curious about this lens.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 23, 2019)

And, just another note, if you are not a habitual Minimum Focus Distance shooter, please don't scold the rest of us. Canon and other lens producers use MFD as marketing for a reason!


----------



## scyrene (Dec 23, 2019)

Yes, everyone makes mistakes. There are so many variables with complex devices, I'm not surprised these things happens. As for MFD, my experience is non-macro lenses tend to be weak used too close, but I'm sure that varies a lot.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Dec 24, 2019)

Question Do only certain EOS camera's allow the Lens Firmware upgrade? or does canon have a USB doc like Sigma?


----------



## RayValdez360 (Dec 24, 2019)

ronaldbyram said:


> Question Do only certain EOS camera's allow the Lens Firmware upgrade? or does canon have a USB doc like Sigma?


 all i know is that the eos r seems to be like a it's own dock and can update things from the body.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Dec 24, 2019)

I was curious if people were actually shooting at a few millimeters less than MFD and experiencing the problem, rather than the actual MFD.


----------



## jdavidse (Dec 24, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> I was curious if people were actually shooting at a few millimeters less than MFD and experiencing the problem, rather than the actual MFD.



If you were shooting a few mm less than MFD, the image would be back focused, not front focused. The camera would also not be confirming focus lock


----------



## jdavidse (Dec 24, 2019)

ronaldbyram said:


> Question Do only certain EOS camera's allow the Lens Firmware upgrade? or does canon have a USB doc like Sigma?



These are RF lenses and the only 2 bodies compatible with the lenses allow you to upgrade the firmware via SD card- exactly like the process to upgrade the body firmware


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 6, 2020)

The month is young, but where the h-e-double toothpicks is that fix? "C'mon, man," says Uncle Joe.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 8, 2020)

Here’s the fix :

https://www.canon-europe.com/suppor...3-1931120&os=macos 10.14 (mojave)&language=en


----------

